# Suddenly down on front pasterns, 10 year old dog



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

my 12 year old male golden Einstein has the same problem but in his back legs. Einstein doesn't walk with his back legs straight anymore they have a curve. Its hard to get a picture of it as he hates the camera. Einstein has arthritis in his lower spine so that could also be causing him to walk the way he does. Einstein's back legs are that bad he can no longer go for walks his limited to the backyard.


----------



## BaileyGirl30 (Mar 8, 2011)

Goldenowner- Thanks so much for sharing. I'm sorry your poor Einstein is having trouble too.  How did it start with your boy? Has anything ever made it better? Do they say it will get worse as he ages more? I'm just having a hard time finding much info on it anywhere, so anything you can share is greatly appreciated! : )


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My guess is it might be arthritis finally catching up with her. Hope the vet appt goes well today! I found this thread, might be of help to you?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-what-causes-dog-go-down-their-pasterns.html


----------



## BaileyGirl30 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks GoldenCamper. 

The vet doesn't seem to know much about the prognosis. She is now on Rimadyl, and some other type of rx joint supplements. She seems okay right now, but if one of the kids throws the ball for her, she brings it back very slowly. I'm hoping she still has a few good years in her, but I'm really having a hard time finding anyone with good info on any treatment or what to expect. 

For any of you out there with dogs that had arthritis, did your dogs lick their joints a lot? Our girl is doing that a ton lately, licking her front legs. Does arthritis just get so bad that they can't walk or enjoy life? Kind of frustrated at the vet not having much info for us besides the supplements and rimadyl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread may also be of help.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

If you really want to get to the bottom of this get a referral to a orthopedic specialist in your area. Acupuncture by a IVAS certified vet did my boy more good than any supplement or NSAID did. IMO I think your dog needs plenty of rest and needs to take it easy to enjoy the golden years. It may not be easy for your family to adjust to her new lifestyle of being less active, but the cycle of inflammation, rest/healing, inflammation again, is not good.

Read through the senior section too, lots of stories there.


----------

